# Travel to Zambia



## Marius Combrink (4/11/15)

I dont know if this has been asked, if so please point me in the right direction.
My cousin needs to fly to Zambia on Monday. Can he take his vape with? or is there some issues with the device and/or e-juice

thanks


----------



## JacoV (4/11/15)

Sure he can...
Easiest and safest would be to put his vape and juice in his check in bag.....not in hand luggage
Don't want to try and explain what a vape is and how it works if you have a security occifer that is in a bad mood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/15)

JacoV said:


> Sure he can...
> Easiest and safest would be to put his vape and juice in his check in bag.....not in hand luggage
> Don't want to try and explain what a vape is and how it works if you have a security occifer that is in a bad mood


No, only put the sharp stuff (like scissors) in the check in bag. The batteries must go into your carry on hand luggage, it is prohibited in the check in luggage. Have the batteries in battery boxes or silicone covers for safety - not in your mods. Juice can be 100 ml per ziplock bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (4/11/15)

Interesting, KLM website states:

*Artificial cigarettes*
You can bring your e-smoker or other type of artificial cigarette (including extra batteries) in your hand baggage only. It is not allowed to bring it in your check-in baggage. Using an artificial cigarette however is not allowed at any time or in any place on board KLM flights.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (4/11/15)

SAA, says:

*Electronic Cigarettes (e-cigarettes)
*
The use of electronic, simulated smoking materials including cigarettes, pipes and cigars, is prohibited on all SAA flights. However, they are permitted in your cabin baggage for all SAA / SAA connecting flights. In the event of cabin baggage being removed and placed in the cargo compartment, you are requested to remove all Lithium Ion batteries from the cabin baggage and carry on board the aircraft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoV (4/11/15)

Andre said:


> No, only put the sharp stuff (like scissors) in the check in bag. The batteries must go into your carry on hand luggage, it is prohibited in the check in luggage. Have the batteries in battery boxes or silicone covers for safety - not in your mods. Juice can be 100 ml per ziplock bag.


Thank you for that @Andre 
Seems like i have been given the wrong information in the past

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (4/11/15)

Lastly, BA:

*Electronic cigarettes (e-cigarettes)*
Answer Id 4579 | Updated 14/09/2015 10.24 AM (BST)
Question
Am I able to use an electronic cigarette (e-cig) in either a British Airways airport lounge or during my flight?
Answer
We have a no smoking policy on board all our aircraft and in our airport lounges. This includes electronic cigarettes (e-cigarettes), as they emit a small amount of mist which can make it appear that a customer is actually smoking.

We recommend that if you would normally expect to use an e-cigarette whilst travelling, that you investigate the use of nicotine patches or other methods to help you during your journey.

Please be aware that some countries have totally banned the use of e-cigarettes. British Airways will not sell e-cigarettes when flying to these destinations, but please ensure that you check whether your destination allows e-cigarettes before bringing your own on your trip. British Airways cannot accept any liability for the loss of your e-cigarettes if taken to a country where they are banned.
Some countries have also banned the sale of e-cigarettes, but personal use is still permitted. The laws are being amended regularly, so please ensure you thoroughly check the restrictions, if any, for the country you are travelling to.
Find out more about the different regulations by country regarding the use and sale of e-cigarettes (This link takes you to a non-British Airways website.)

If you decide to travel with an e-cigarette in your hand baggage, please be aware that the liquid components will need to be stored according to the security restrictions in place - the link below takes you to our ba.com sectione explaining this:

Liquid/gel/cream items in your hand baggage

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/11/15)

thanks for all the Info guys.
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/11/15)

JacoV said:


> Sure he can...
> Easiest and safest would be to put his vape and juice in his check in bag.....not in hand luggage
> Don't want to try and explain what a vape is and how it works if you have a security occifer that is in a bad mood


Was there a month ago with alina and juice in the laptop bag carry on and not a word both ways...


----------

